# Can I Ask a Huge Favor???



## 37fleetwood (Feb 2, 2009)

I know a couple of you, and have met some as well but one thing which is kind of got me curious is everyones name. would you please (unless you are not comfortable doing so) add your first name to your signature? just click on the "User CP" toward the top left of the frame. it would help people know better just who they were talking to. maybe while you're at it use a blue font for guys and a pink one for gals if you have a name that could go either way. I remember joking around with someone about bicycle shorts and asking them if they had hairy legs. I later found out it was a girl:o. looking back I'm glad she didn't take it wrong!


----------



## JLarkin (Feb 3, 2009)

Why is yours red?  Are you an Indian?


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 3, 2009)

hi my name is


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 3, 2009)

whatever you do dont click on my name!


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 3, 2009)

*Name*

Here ya go...


----------



## MartyW (Feb 3, 2009)

I think that another great thing to list would be your location. Even if it is a region like SoCal. that would help a lot with the people buying and selling thing since one of the first questions are were are you located.

And listing a name isn't a huge favor........ a huge favor is............I got bit by a snake on the inner thigh and the doc said you need to suck out the poision..................


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 3, 2009)

ok, mine's red because I did it before I thought of this post and haven't changed it yet. and because I din't have a name that is usually confused like Pat, or Jamie, or Kelly.

Also I agree on adding a GENERAL location. not your address because who knows what it could be used for but a city and state would be great!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 3, 2009)

Here ya go Scott. BTW I'm a guy and I don't go both ways.


----------



## willy wonka (Feb 3, 2009)

*good idea*

sounds like a roll call william from ohio present


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 3, 2009)

Hiya.  My name is John from northwest Ohio!


----------



## sam (Feb 3, 2009)

sam I am---sam lingo


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 3, 2009)

Another Ohio bicycle junkie


----------



## 3rdbike (Feb 3, 2009)

*what's in a name?*

3rdbike is:
Stephan in Albuquerque


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 4, 2009)

Mr.gene Kelly Checking In From Wildwood By The Sea N.j. Owner Of On Site Mobile Bicycle Service.


----------



## Bob_in_WV (Feb 4, 2009)

Done, even though it was mostly already in my forum handle

Some of youse guys need bigger avatars though.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 4, 2009)

Already using my name, but here's a cat picture...


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 4, 2009)

*Who am I ?????    Where am I ??!!*

Good Idea Scott.

Now we should make a chat room.  I was checking out the Ratrodbikes website ( pretty cool BTW ), and I noticed that they have one.

Regards


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't have any cat pics, so here is my dog-Germanicus.


----------



## Bike_Jones (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm new here, but I agree, great idea!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 4, 2009)

B.J. what color is your name?  On my computer it looks purple.


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's my old signature.. Nice meeting you guys.


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Feb 4, 2009)

New signature with my location.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 5, 2009)

*Signing in*

Good idea.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 6, 2009)

Just checking my work


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 7, 2009)

Great Idea! Ted, up here in the frozen north.

Mpls, MN

Best,
Ted

PS Hey Gordon, THANKS for the use of the tool!!! Have you seen it back yet?


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 9, 2009)

here you go...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 9, 2009)

*OK, done!*

Great Idea!!!


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 10, 2009)

A better suggestion would be reducing the size of these huge avatars of cats and dead squirrels


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 10, 2009)

so you're saying you don't like kittens or squirrels? I had a small avatar but somehow it got changed about 10 times recently. I suppose if it offends you I can go back to the small one.
please let me know.


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 10, 2009)

Never said it offended me, and I like dead squirrels, and dead cats even more.  I just thought the size of the avatars was getting a bit carried away is all, not the avatar themselves.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 11, 2009)

Put the squirrel back up, that might be the best picture I've ever seen on the net!
Ted


----------



## miss america (Feb 12, 2009)

This seemed like as good a place as any to introduce myself and say hello.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Welcome to the CABE*



miss america said:


> This seemed like as good a place as any to introduce myself and say hello.




I'm curious as to what type of bikes you like to collect? Ballooners, Krates, BMX, other, etc.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 12, 2009)

*2 cents*

had to add mine.


----------



## miss america (Feb 12, 2009)

Ballooners mostly.  Some muscle bikes also, but I'm partial to the classic cruisers.  My 8 month old son's name is Elgin, so I guess that is probably telling.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2009)

oh my... a bike chick!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just kidding, there are quite a few here already, which was the reason for this thread. 
Welcome to the forum! have a great time and maybe post some photos of your bikes (one of which I'm guessing to be an Elgin Miss America)


----------



## miss america (Feb 13, 2009)

That's very true.  I'm going to restore it but I don't have pictures yet.  Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## willy wonka (Feb 13, 2009)

*welcome miss america*

welcome to the cabe


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmm, guess this means I'm gonna have to think of a clever tag line to add, that's different from the one I use on RRB!:o


----------

